# subsonic filter & ported box



## datboydru (Feb 14, 2005)

Is it ok to go ported even if my amp has no subsonic filter?


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

sure, but dont be surprised if your subs get muddy sounding easy at high levels, and they heat up more. Plus some subs' spiders just cant take the abuse, and there is no exact formula to figure out which one does and doesnt. 

This might help you, a product from Haririson Labratories,
















Inline subsonic filter for amps with no subsonic filter
http://www.hlabs.com/
and parts express sells them directly as well.


----------



## datboydru (Feb 14, 2005)

thanks man


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

I call them LBN filters. Low Brother Note Filter.
DC


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CarShowDisplays_@Nov 11 2005, 05:10 PM~4187538
> *I call them LBN filters. Low Brother Note Filter.
> DC
> *


wtf *****


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 11 2005, 04:20 PM~4187622
> *wtf *****
> *



racist crossover network


----------



## CarShowDisplays (Sep 15, 2005)

Sorry Low Bass Note filter.

I remember a customer that had a pawn shop prefab for some 12's, had us build a ported box. tuned to the mid 30s.
He had an older Rockford amp the black and silver with the angled endcaps, don't know the model. however it didn't have a subsonic filter, I don't belive.
He smoked them subs in about 30min, just turning the volume until the knob fell off.
Replaced the subs, and sold him an amp with a subsonic filter and never blew them again. 
Just be careful on a ported box, sometimes you can hear that point where the box doesnt get any louder when you turn the volume up. that's when you need to turn it back down. 
DC


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

playing below tuning freq = no box control over woofers and - *smokage* as long as your subs can handle the power and the freq isnt below box tuning volume level shouldnt be an issue... I run well over 3kw per sub daily and my isht is fine


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Nov 11 2005, 11:58 PM~4189678
> *playing below tuning freq = no box control over woofers and - *smokage* as long as your subs can handle the power and the freq isnt below box tuning volume level shouldnt be an issue... I run well over 3kw per sub daily and my isht is fine
> *


so your saying you didnt have to use anything similar to what snoopdan suggested and your amp doesnt have a subsonic filter?


so basically, watch your wattage, and if your getting a "muddy" sound from a song, that means the song has bass notes below your tuning and your box doesnt have control over woofers, and you should hit ">>" on your remote as soon as possible???


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 11 2005, 10:14 PM~4189793
> *so your saying you didnt have to use anything similar to what snoopdan suggested and your amp doesnt have a subsonic filter?
> so basically, watch your wattage, and if your getting a "muddy" sound from a song, that means the song has bass notes below your tuning and your box doesnt have control over woofers, and you should hit ">>" on your remote as soon as possible???
> *



Or for $20 worth of insurance against your girl borrowing your ride, turning your shit up, and cooking your subs, *WWSD*? (What Would Snoop Do?)


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 12 2005, 02:01 AM~4190457
> *Or for $20 worth of insurance against your girl borrowing your ride, turning your shit up, and cooking your subs, WWSD?    (What Would Snoop Do?)
> *


lmao

i hear ya... no one drive my vehicle but me though, and if for some odd reason they do, i disconnect the REM wire from both amps so your basically driving with no music on, but if you need to borrow my shit, you dont need to listen to my shit tryna pimp :biggrin: 

i went to that site snoop dan and couldn't figure out which ones to use...

could you give me a direct link?

i think the box is gonna be tuned to 28-32 hz (im not sure, im almost positive it falls into that window though)


----------



## 1ofaknd (May 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CuttieBuddie_@Nov 12 2005, 01:50 PM~4192191
> *
> 
> i think the box is gonna be tuned to 28-32 hz (im not sure, im almost positive it falls into that window though)
> *


I don't know of many songs that play lower then that other then specific bass music or test tones.


----------



## snoopdan (Aug 24, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/Subsonic-filter-adjust...1QQcmdZViewItem


^^^ there is the direct link to their ebay outlet.


it may not play lower, but you're getting signal noise and subsonics anyways, and if you amplifiy the shit out of them and then send them to a sub without subsonic filtering, you have a sub trying to flop around at 10hz fequencies when it cant possibly do so.


----------



## CuttieBuddie (Mar 11, 2003)

> _Originally posted by snoopdan_@Nov 12 2005, 05:15 PM~4192600
> *http://cgi.ebay.com/Subsonic-filter-adjust...1QQcmdZViewItem
> ^^^ there is the direct link to their ebay outlet.
> it may not play lower, but you're getting signal noise and subsonics anyways, and if you amplifiy the shit out of them and then send them to a sub without subsonic filtering, you have a sub trying to flop around at 10hz fequencies when it cant possibly do so.
> *


so how do you use it again (im a little slow, the picture isnt desriptive)... you run RCA's from your HU to this "thing" and then run RCA's from this "thing" to your amp?

did i hit that on the head>?

how do i know what to set it to, or is it already done, nothing for me to set?

it seems as if i can use this on the amp for my coaxils...is that right?

what would i set it at for a pair of kicker ds 6x9 3-ways?


-qs


----------

